# قوانين القسم - الرجاء الدخول قبل المشاركه



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (3 أغسطس 2006)

​
أخواني/ أخواتي الكرام, أرحب بكم في ملتقى المهندسين العرب, كما أرحب بكم بشكل خاص في قسم ميكاترونكس
أسأل الله أن تستفيدوا من الملتقى و تفيدوا الملتقى حتى نصل إلى أن يكون ملتقى المهندسين العرب صرحاً شامخاً للعلم , وأن يكون عملنا خالصاً لوجه الله الكريم.
أما بعد حفاظاً على تميز القسم والنهوض به أكثر وأكثر بإذن الله, فلقد تم وضع قوانين تخدم الأعضاء وتوجههم داخل القسم, ليس فقط ذلك بل توجه سلوكهم داخل القسم, بحيث نصل إلى أعلى قدر من الرقي في المشاركات والتعامل بين الأعضاء داخل القسم.

وستتناول القوانين النقاط التالية
1- قوانين عامة للمشاركات والمواضيع الجديدة
2- قوانين مكتبة الكتب الخاصة بالقسم
3- قوانين مكتبة البرامج الخاصة بالقسم
4- قوانين أرشيف المواضيع المميزة الخاص بالقسم
5- قوانين مواضيع الطلبات والإستفسارات
6- قوانين مواضيع الشرح
7-قوانين المواضيع المثبتة





_قوانين عامة للمشاركات والمواضيع الجديدة_





1- يمنع وضع المواضيع التي ليس لها صلة بقسم الميكاترونكس, وأي موضوع ليس له صلة بذلك سيتم توجيهه إلى القسم التابع له.
2- يمنع الإعلان عن منتديات هندسية أخرى داخل القسم
3- يمنع الإساءة إلى الأعضاء داخل القسم والملتقى بشكل عام.
4- يمنع إستخدام الألفاظ الغير لائقة دينياً وأخلاقياً داخل المواضيع
5- يمنع وضع أي بريد إلكتروني داخل المنتدى
6- يمنع وضع أرقام الهواتف و أرقام الجوالات ( الموبايلات) داخل المنتدى.
7- المشاركات المكررة في أحد المواضيع والتي الغرض منها زيادة عدد المشاركات سيتم حذفها مع الإبقاء على مشاركة واحدة داخل الموضوع الواحد, ويطبق نفس البند على المواضيع المكررة, هذا بالإضافة إلى توجيه أنذار للعضو.
8- يتم تقسيم المواضيع داخل القسم إلى الآتي
طلب - إقتراح - نقاش - تنويه - موضوع - موضوع مميز - كتاب - برنامج
وتكتب في الصورة التالية مثلاً
طلب : إسم الموضوع
9- الموضوع المميز هو الموضوع الذي يكون محتواه يفيد أعضاء القسم, وقد يرى مشرف القسم ضرورة التثبيت له.
10- الموضوع الذي يكون إسمه غير لائق أو لا يعبر عن محتوى الموضوع يتم تغييره من قبل مشرف القسم.
11- يمنع وضع أسماء المواضيع التي يطلب بها العضو ضرورة التثبيت, ويتم إزالة كلمات التثبيت من قبل مشرف القسم.



قوانين مكتبة الكتب الخاصة بالقسم




1- يمكن للأعضاء تحميل الكتب الهندسية من قسم الكتب الهندسية من خلال الرابط التالي


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f52.html​
2- يجب على الأعضاء إتباع القوانين الخاصة بقسم الكتب الهندسية, وأن أي إساءة يسببها العضو لا تمثل قسم هندسة الميكاترونيات وإنما تمثل صاحبها فقط.
3- لايوجد ما يمنع الأعضاء المشاركين بوضع الكتب في قسم الميكاترونيات وذلك من أجل المنفعة العامة للقسم, ولكن إذا تم إضافة الكتب في قسم الكتب الهندسية أن يتكرم مشكوراً بإضافة موضوع في قسم الميكاترونيات للإبلاغ عن ذلك.
4- لا يسمح بإنشاء مكتبة للكتب داخل القسم وذلك ضماناً لعدم تشتت الأعضاء ولضمان النظام وتماسك كيان ملتقى المهندسين العرب.


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (3 أغسطس 2006)

*قوانين قسم ميكاترونكس*

_قوانين مكتبة البرامج الخاصة بالقسم_





1- يمكن للأعضاء تحميل البرامج المختلفة من خلال قسم البرامج الهندسية من خلال الرابط التالي


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f14.html​
2- يجب على الأعضاء إتباع القوانين الخاصة بقسم البرامج الهندسية, وأي إساءة لا تمثل قسم الميكاترونيات وإنما تمثل صاحبها فقط.
3- يسمح للأعضاء وضع البرامج في قسم الميكاترونيات, وفي حالة إضافة عضو برنامج في قسم البرامج الهندسية أن يتفضل مشكوراً بإضافة موضوع لتبليغ الأعضاء عن هذه الإضافة.
4- لا يسمح بإنشاء مكتبة للبرامج داخل القسم وذلك ضماناً لعدم تشتت الأعضاء ولضمان النظام وتماسك كيان ملتقى المهندسين العرب.




_قوانين أرشيف المواضيع المميزة الخاص بالقسم_





1- تم وضع المواضيع المميزة للقسم أولاً بأول داخل الإرشيف, وذلك من خلال الرابط التالي


أرشيف المواضيع المميزة للقسم​
1- يمنع وضع الردود داخل أرشيف القسم.
2- يتم تحديث الأرشيف بواسطة مشرف القسم.



_
_
_قوانين مواضيع الطلبات والإقتراحات_





1- يسمح بتقديم مواضيع الطلبات والإقتراحات الخاصة بالأعضاء.
2- يتم إغلاق أي موضوع يمر على نشره شهراً كاملاً.
3- أي موضوع يتم تلبية طلب العضو يتم إغلاقه بعد ذلك.

4- أي موضوع يتم تحقيق الإقتراح المقدم من العضو يتم إغلاقه بعد ذلك.


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (3 أغسطس 2006)

*قوانين قسم ميكاترونكس*

_قوانين مواضيع المطروحة للنقاش_






1- يسمح للأعضاء طرح مواضيع للنقاش ويراعى فيها الموضوعية.
2- إلتزام بالحوار بأسلوب مميز خالي من الألفاظ والمشادات والكلمات النابية لإنها ليست من خلق المسلم.
3- قد يرى مشرف القسم أو المشرف العام ضرورة تثبيت الموضوع للموضوعية.

_قوانين مواضيع الشرح_






1- مواضيح الشرح المقدمة من قبل الأعضاء أو من المشرفين, تبقى مفتوحة ولا يتم إغلاقها إلا إذا تطلب ذلك الأمر.
2- يمنع وضع الطلبات أو الإستفسارات خارج نطاق موضوع الشرح.
3- يمنع وضع كلمات الشكر في موضوع الشرح لما قد يسببه من تشتت للأعضاء أو الشعور بالملل من كثرة عبارات الشكر.
4- قد يتم وضع موضوع لشكر العضو القائم على عملية الشرح إذا تطلب الأمر ذلك.

_قوانين المواضيع المثبتة_






بناءً على ما تم ذكره في البنود السابقة, فإننا نلخص المواضيع التي يتم تثبيتها
1- قوانين القسم والتي هي في الرابط التالي
قوانين قسم ميكاترونكس
2- تعريف القسم, والذي يمكن الوصول إليه من خلال الرابط التالي
ماهي ميكاترونكس !
3- مكتبة الكتب والبرامج الهندسية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t64909.html
4- إرشيف المواضيع المميزة, ويمكن الوصول إليها من هذا الرابط
أرشيف المواضيع المميزة للقسم
5- بعض المواضيع المميزة
6- بعض المواضيع المطروحة للنقاش


----------



## adison2000 (30 يونيو 2013)

*إلى الإخوه المهندسين والمهندسات*

إليكم تذكيراً إخواني وأخواتي الكرام ببعض الضوابط الهامه حتى نحسن من صورة القسم:

1- الإمتناع التام عن كتابه مواضيع بها أي نوع من الترويج أو الدعايه لأي شيء
2- صياغة عنوان المشاركه بما يعبر فقط عن المضمون وبالذات مواضيع الأسئله والإستفسارات وتجنب إستخدام عناوين مثل ( ساعدوووووووووووني , ضرووووووووووووري جداً ) وما شابه ذلك
3- نحن جميعاً طلاب علم ونأمل من الله عز وجل أن يرزقنا العلم النافع ,لذا نأمل من الجميع إلتزام النهج العلمي في تقديم مشاركاتنا وأطروحاتنا , كما نرجو من الإخوه الأفاضل إستخدام محرك البحث لعل ما تسألون عنه قد تم طرحه من قبل.
4- إستخدام مواقع الرفع المعروفه مثل 4SHARED & MEDIAFIRE وغيرها ..

5- بالنسبة لمن يريد التعرف على التخصص يمكنه زيارة الرابط أدناه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng14420/
​
أو الإطلاع على الملف المرفق 

وأخيراً لا تضيقن النفوس بتأخر الرد على الإستفسارات والأسئله ولنحسن الظن بإخواننا المهندسين النوابغ وهم كثر في ملتقانا الحبيب فأنا على ثقه بأنه لن يتأخر أي أحد عن الإستجابه إذا قدر , وعن نفسي سأقدم كل العون الممكن للجميع دون تمييز بعون الله ومشيئته .

جزاكم الله خيراً ..


----------

